# Looking for reliable list of charter companies for the Greek Islands



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking to sail next June in the Greek Islands and I was wondering if anyone could give me some suggestions of companies to check out also your favorite place in the greek islands because we have yet to decide on our final destination either. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

a lot of companies - some good, some not so much 

Do you want to charter a bareboat or skippered yacht ?
How long charter are you looking for ?
Where in Greece you want to charter or you have not decided yet ?
What kind of boat do you want - cheeper or newer, how big etc.

If you want you can write me a PM and continue discussing there, because I do not want my posts to be considered as a hidden advertisement.


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

Well guess I should've been more specific. 

Looking for a skipper yacht for 7 or 10 days. Haven't really decided on where to go been leaning towards the Cyclades or Saronin Golf & Peloponese. Not looking for anything fancy but something built in the last 5 years would be great. Not real sure on the size but what would be good for 6 people and a captain?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I always charter bareboat but experience has taught me that a reliable company usually does not change attitude depending on the service offered. The fact that you express your interest so early will play in your favour. Thus I suggest you try http://www.fyly.gr/ and I'm sure they will propose real "value for money".


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post chrondi. I actually just sent you a PM. Hopefully you have a chance to respond.


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

_Hey, Thanks for the help. And I guess I should've been more specific.

Looking for a skipper yacht for 7 or 10 days. _

-- Almost all of the charters are based on weeks - 7 or 14 days. If you find a capitan with yacht (not charter company) than you can make it 10 days.
_
Haven't really decided on where to go been leaning towards the Cyclades or Saronin Golf & Peloponese. _

--Do not go in Cyclades for 1 week or less. You can be ctuck in there because of weather!
Visit Saronic Gulf and East Peloponese. The places are een better then Cyclades, the sailing is less but you have more spots to visit.

_Not looking for anything fancy but something built in the last 5 years would be great. Not real sure on the size but what would be good for 6 people and a captain?_

Certainly the bout should be 4 cabins - one for the skipper (and co-skipper, depends on the company and your choice) and 3 cabins for you, the guests.
Perfect will be 43 feet yacht, Janneau Sun Odyssey is older, but cheaper, Beneteau Oceanis 43 is newer. But the Janneau is better on waves ....
Do not take Bavaria if it is not brand new. They are low quality and if not maintained very well, you will have problems.

Me, personally, I work as a skipper in Greece last 3 years and can give you an advice for a company which you choose or to help you in any other way.

Can I ask you some more questions:
- have you sailed before?
- what about other members of the crew?
- do you prefer more sailing or more laisure vacantion?


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

I have done basically no sailing I have done the crewed yacht twice before in the BVI's. And none of the rest of the party have sailed either as far as I know. I would like to learn the basics on how to sail but 3-4 hours per day sailing would be the max that the group would be ok with.


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Than do not go in Cyclades. Choose a itinerary with relaxed places - Saronic and close-by is perfect. One of my favorite routes for people like you; I even call this itinerary "Junior"


----------



## PrinceBuster (Sep 28, 2008)

rawick, I am also planning a charter for the Greek Islands in June (June 3-10). I wonder if you might have any suggestions for me.

Details:


I am an experienced sailor but have never been to Greece.
Bareboat charter -- 8 on board but only one other experienced sailor.
I don't want to present my "crew" with conditions that are too challenging. I have sailed with all of them on the Chesapeake but most of those were day sails.
The other sailor on board is of Greek heritage and has been to many of the islands, but it was long ago and he wasn't sailing. He is suggesting the Cyclades. Would you recommend this area, too, and if so can you or anyone else recommend one or more good charter companies to work with?
Is a charge for cleaning the boat standard? How about for towels and linens?
Thank you for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

rawick, I am also planning a charter for the Greek Islands in June (June 3-10). I wonder if you might have any suggestions for me.

Details:


I am an experienced sailor but have never been to Greece.

It is a very nice place to sail. I am sure you will love it.

Bareboat charter -- 8 on board but only one other experienced sailor.

According to the laws there must be two persons with licenses, OR one person with license and one to sign a declaration, that he is experienced and can be a co-skipper. Not all charter companies use the second way, though.

I don't want to present my "crew" with conditions that are too challenging. I have sailed with all of them on the Chesapeake but most of those were day sails.

I will advice itinerary like Athens-Sounio-Kia and Syfnos (if you wat a little from Cyclades, but just if the weather allows), Hydra, Poros, Epidauros and when you find time Aegina. Look on the map of these places and change the itinerary at your own. Just have in mind that the calm weather is north from the line Sounio-Hydra. Here you can make a very nice trip with a lot of places to swim, moor and anchor, nice small towns to visit, some beaches, some POI, etc.

The other sailor on board is of Greek heritage and has been to many of the islands, but it was long ago and he wasn't sailing. He is suggesting the Cyclades. Would you recommend this area, too, and if so can you or anyone else recommend one or more good charter companies to work with?

Do NOT go to Cyclades if your crew does not want challenges. It is a matter of luck, but last time I was there with clients, they delayed a trip by 8 hours, and after that we were stuck in Syros for 3 days - it was 8B .... 

Me, personally, I work mainly with cheap companies, I mean they give lower prices, but not all of their boat are in good conditions. I do not want to mention companies here, as I work with multiple ones, so if you want me to help you here, please contact me on my email ([email protected]) or with PM here.

Is a charge for cleaning the boat standard? How about for towels and linens?

Almost all companies charge 80-110 EURO for 4-cabbin yacht. Some say this is for cleaning, some claim it is for linen and towels, but it is one and the same and it should be only once, appx. the sum I mentioned.

Thank you for any help you might be able to provide.

I hope this will help you.
If you have any other questions - you're welcome !


----------



## PrinceBuster (Sep 28, 2008)

rawick said:


> rBareboat charter -- 8 on board but only one other experienced sailor.
> 
> _According to the laws there must be two persons with licenses, OR one person with license and one to sign a declaration, that he is experienced and can be a co-skipper. Not all charter companies use the second way, though._


OK, this is new information. What sort of "license" is required? I own a sailboat, have taught sailing, and have chartered 45' boats as skipper...but I have no "license" of any sort.

Thank you _so much_ for the very useful detail in your answer above. I will likely contact soon by email.


----------

